# What Bed should I use?



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello,

I'm planning to start a planted tank in my 5 gallon tank. What bed would be best if I was going to have HC? I was planning on using ADA power sand and aqua soil but I can't seem to find them.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I was going to say Seally Posturepedic


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

sorry...substrate! haha


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

I know imisky supplied ada but that was on the old bcaquaria. He's not on the member list anymore. Anyone know who supplies ada?


----------



## aquaflora (Jun 1, 2010)

Try Pat from Canadian Aquatics


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, I don't know if Pat currently has any, but he's brought ADA products in several times.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> I was going to say Seally Posturepedic


lol. i was about to suggest memory foam. lol. the best bed we've ever had.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

x2 with Mykiss. I got mine from him a year ago.


----------

